# Carolina gold wings



## dirtsailor2003 (May 28, 2017)

We hosted an appetizer dinner last night. We supplied wings and ABT's others brought cheese, veggies, deviled eggs & deserts. 

Here's the Carolina gold wings. No photos of the ABT's, they went fast! 

1 cup yellow mustard
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup molasses
1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup dark brown sugar
1 tablespoon Henderson's Relish (or Worcestershire)
2 tablespoons mild hot sauce

Mix everything up. Baste on wings the last thirty minutes of the cook.

Dusted wings with SPOG and chipotle powder then air dried in the fridge for 8 hours.







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 28, 2017)

Case, the recipe sounds great, but the end results look awesome!

Pointing for the recipe and mouthwatering shots!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 28, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Case, the recipe sounds great, but the end results look awesome!
> 
> Pointing for the recipe and mouthwatering shots!



Thanks CB! These are great! Keep the napkins handy because they are sticky! 

Wish there were some leftovers but they went fast!


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 28, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks CB! These are great! Keep the napkins handy because they are sticky!
> 
> Wish there were some leftovers but they went fast!



They do look a bit messy, but I like that!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 28, 2017)

The name of my TN comp team is...  "Sloppy Iz Good" ...   as this looks that ...


----------



## b-one (May 28, 2017)

Tasty looking wings! Was the beer just for refreshment? :biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 28, 2017)

b-one said:


> Tasty looking wings! Was the beer just for refreshment? :biggrin:



Thank you! Yep the beer was keeping the chef cool!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 28, 2017)

JckDanls 07 said:


> The name of my TN comp team is...  "Sloppy Iz Good" ...   as this looks that ...



That they were'


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 28, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> They do look a bit messy, but I like that!



Me too'


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 28, 2017)

Looks awesome Case, definetly trying these.  :drool   Thanks for the recipe !   Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 28, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks awesome Case, definetly trying these.  :drool   Thanks for the recipe !   Thumbs Up



Thanks Justin! 

I forgot to mention  that  I dusted the wings with SPOG and chipotle powder before smoking them.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 29, 2017)

This sauce would be good on pork too.


----------



## tropics (May 29, 2017)

Bird parts look good with that sauce

Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 29, 2017)

The sauce sounds great. Have been developing a new appreciation for mustard...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 29, 2017)

tropics said:


> Bird parts look good with that sauce
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie, they were great!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 29, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The sauce sounds great. Have been developing a new appreciation for mustard...JJ


I really like using mustard in sauces.

This is another that I use that's a bit more developed than the one I used here. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/51920/soflaquers-carolina-mustard-sauce

I almost went with some fish sauce, but wanted to try it as is first. Next time...


----------



## SmokinAl (May 29, 2017)

Another great cook Case!

The final shot looks like it should be on a magazine cover.

I can see why it made the carousel!

Point!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 29, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Another great cook Case!
> 
> The final shot looks like it should be on a magazine cover.
> 
> ...



Thanks Al!  I'm going to try this on some pork chops soon.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2017)

Ya know @SmokinAl  this sauce would be good on brussel sprouts too.


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 30, 2017)

Mighty fine looking wings there Case! I'll have to agree the mustard sauces are growing on me lately too. This one looks exceptional!

Yes! Brussel Sprouts please!


----------



## pc farmer (May 30, 2017)

Thanks for the recipe.

Gotta try it


----------



## kbuckeye (May 30, 2017)

Great job, Case!

When I moved to South Carolina a few years ago (from OH/WV), I had never heard of a mustard based sauce. It is now one of my favorite sauces.

Great looking wings!

Point!


----------



## lancep (May 30, 2017)

Wow, those look amazing! The honey gold is pretty popular at the wing joints around here. I'm going to have to try these. I find I'm getting pretty partial to mustard these days. It seems to cut the richness better and sit better in my belly. 

Lance


----------



## sauced (May 30, 2017)

Great looking wings!! I love that Carolina gold....been buying mine from a smoke house in SC. Maybe it's time for me to make my own! And yes that sauce is amazing on ribs and pulled pork!!

Points!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Mighty fine looking wings there Case! I'll have to agree the mustard sauces are growing on me lately too. This one looks exceptional!
> 
> Yes! Brussel Sprouts please!


Thank you! I've always been a fan. Pairs well with peach or apricot preserves.

I'm thinking that one could sous vide the Brussels in the Carolina Gold Sauce, then dump into a pan and reduce and caramelize.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Gotta try it


You're welcome Adam

Good stuff!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2017)

kbuckeye said:


> Great job, Case!
> 
> When I moved to South Carolina a few years ago (from OH/WV), I had never heard of a mustard based sauce. It is now one of my favorite sauces.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the point KB!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2017)

LanceP said:


> Wow, those look amazing! The honey gold is pretty popular at the wing joints around here. I'm going to have to try these. I find I'm getting pretty partial to mustard these days. It seems to cut the richness better and sit better in my belly.
> 
> Lance


Thank you Lance!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2017)

Sauced said:


> Great looking wings!! I love that Carolina gold....been buying mine from a smoke house in SC. Maybe it's time for me to make my own! And yes that sauce is amazing on ribs and pulled pork!!
> 
> Points!!


Thank you for the point Sauced! Might as well make your own, its pretty darn simple and easy to modify too.


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 30, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thank you! I've always been a fan. Pairs well with peach or apricot preserves.
> 
> I'm thinking that one could sous vide the Brussels in the Carolina Gold Sauce, then dump into a pan and reduce and caramelize.


Its funny you mention the preserves... I had a cook planned tonight that involves chicken leg quarters and pinapple/pear freezer jam from last year. I was just going to make a BBQ sauce/glaze with it this time. You see, I have a pear tree that just goes absolutely crazy with fruit every year and they don't keep very well. But I do make a lot of these preserves as its easier than canning them. Not too sure about tangy mustard pairing with sweet pinapple/pear... but I just might get adventurous.

Let see... Sub the Honey and Brown sugar 1:1 for the preserves or just add to it?? Hmm.... Guess you will just have to wait and see!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Its funny you mention the preserves... I had a cook planned tonight that involves chicken leg quarters and pinapple/pear freezer jam from last year. I was just going to make a BBQ sauce/glaze with it this time. You see, I have a pear tree that just goes absolutely crazy with fruit every year and they don't keep very well. But I do make a lot of these preserves as its easier than canning them. Not too sure about tangy mustard pairing with sweet pinapple/pear... but I just might get adventurous.
> 
> Let see... Sub the Honey and Brown sugar 1:1 for the preserves or just add to it?? Hmm.... Guess you will just have to wait and see!


The sweet pairs well with the tang and heat. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## smokeymose (May 30, 2017)

Tasty looking sticky chicken, DS!
As far as the Mustard sauce, we made a batch  a few weeks ago. I forget where I got the recipe, but it's definitely different. Not for everything. I tried some pork belly burnt ends Monday and used a mix of Mustard sauce, honey and Yoshida's (anyone heard of it?) and they came out awesome!
I wanted to use it on the wings (must have been a wing weekend) but the Mrs insisted on hot sauce..
From now on, I'll have some of the Mustard style on hand.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 31, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Ya know @SmokinAl  this sauce would be good on brussel sprouts too.


Thanks Case!

I will definitely give it a try!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 31, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> Tasty looking sticky chicken, DS!
> As far as the Mustard sauce, we made a batch a few weeks ago. I forget where I got the recipe, but it's definitely different. Not for everything. I tried some pork belly burnt ends Monday and used a mix of Mustard sauce, honey and Yoshida's (anyone heard of it?) and they came out awesome!
> I wanted to use it on the wings (must have been a wing weekend) but the Mrs insisted on hot sauce..
> From now on, I'll have some of the Mustard style on hand.


Thank you SM. I really like the bite of mustard, good stuff!


----------



## ab canuck (May 31, 2017)

That looks absolutely mouth watering and desserving of a good face wash when done.... Thx, for sharing the recipe. Point


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 31, 2017)

Thanks for the recipe something else to try. Great looking cook and as stated I'm sure it would be great on pork.

Warren


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 31, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> That looks absolutely mouth watering and desserving of a good face wash when done.... Thx, for sharing the recipe. Point


Thank you! Yes don't let the napkins and wet wipes get too far out of reach with this one!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 31, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks for the recipe something else to try. Great looking cook and as stated I'm sure it would be great on pork.
> 
> Warren


Thank you and you're welcome!


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 31, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> The sweet pairs well with the tang and heat. At least that has been my experience.


Look man... That stuff is so good it is stupid! It was even Mrs. approved! Now I definitely agree it would go with pork and even caramelized with sprouts. In fact I think it  would even be good as a salad dressing.

Seasoning and drying out













Season-0000.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ May 31, 2017






For the sauce, I had all of your ingredients. I used 1/2 plain yellow mustard and 1/2 of my own home made spicy brown deli mustard. And of course the Pineapple/Pear freezer jam from last year.













Sauce1-0003.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ May 31, 2017






I used all of your ingredients per your recipe exactly plus about maybe a cup of the preserves. I didn't measure, but it was all of what you see in the container above













Sauce2-0004.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ May 31, 2017






That right there is aptly named GOLD 'cause it tastes like it!













Cook1-0001.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ May 31, 2017






Served along side beans and slaw. ...And lots of napkins













Plate-0002.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ May 31, 2017






Outstanding Sauce! Thanks Dirtsailor for talking me into trying it with the preserves. It totally works!

Erik


----------



## disco (Jun 3, 2017)

Nice looking wings, Case and points for the recipe. I do honey mustard garlic wings and you have inspired me to do some for a post even if they won't compete with these!

Disco


----------



## diesel-gunner (Jun 4, 2017)

The sauce looks great and I am going to give it a try this weekend. Thank you for the recipe, but something is just driving me nuts....

What is the white and pink thing in the background of the first pic blowing smoke?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 4, 2017)

Disco said:


> Nice looking wings, Case and points for the recipe. I do honey mustard garlic wings and you have inspired me to do some for a post even if they won't compete with these!
> 
> Disco



Thank you Disco! 

I like the sounds of your Honey mustard garlic wings. I'm sure if we played ours together we'd be in a tie, or I'd at least be a close second!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 4, 2017)

Diesel-Gunner said:


> The sauce looks great and I am going to give it a try this weekend. Thank you for the recipe, but something is just driving me nuts....
> 
> What is the white and pink thing in the background of the first pic blowing smoke?



Thank you!

That's my wife's way of course mating the smoke. It's a diffuser thing that you put water and essential
Oils in and to beautifies the air...

Who knew smoked food doesn't beautify the air...


----------



## gerwitzp (Jun 11, 2017)

They look absolutely wonderful. 2 questions, what are ABT's and what is SPOG?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 11, 2017)

gerwitzp said:


> They look absolutely wonderful. 2 questions, what are ABT's and what is SPOG?


 atomic buffalo turds aka jalapeno peppers with cream cheese spices and wrapped in bacon.  SPOG is salt pepper onion powder garlic powder


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 11, 2017)

gerwitzp said:


> They look absolutely wonderful. 2 questions, what are ABT's and what is SPOG?



Atomic Buffalo Turds (bacon wrapped jalapeño poppers) 

Salt Pepper Onion Garlic


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 11, 2017)

Looks great and that a a fun dinner idea


----------



## kingchristo (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi guys is the spog powder mixed in equal ratio


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 29, 2017)

kingchristo said:


> Hi guys is the spog powder mixed in equal ratio



Salt Pepper Onion Garlic


----------



## kingchristo (Jun 29, 2017)

Do you mix them equal parts


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 29, 2017)

kingchristo said:


> Do you mix them equal parts


I don't measure. I shake on each one individually. coating all sides. Pretty much a dusting of each.


----------



## kingchristo (Jun 29, 2017)

Ok I look forward to trying these I'm new to smoking and have just ordered some chipotle powder so may give this a try on sunday


----------



## kingchristo (Jun 29, 2017)

How long do the wings take to cook what temp should the inside be before mopping thanks for your help


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 29, 2017)

kingchristo said:


> How long do the wings take to cook what temp should the inside be before mopping thanks for your help



All depend on your pit temp. I cook all poultry in a pit that's running 325-350. So wings are done anywhere around 30-45 minutes. The internal temp for chicken is 165.

I don't temp wings I kind of like mine extra crispy so I go a bit further. When I sauce like this recipe I usually do so when the skin looks crispy to me. I sauce the top side, flip sauce and when it's sticky pull off.


----------



## kingchristo (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks for that I'm going shopping for meat tomorrow so gong to get some wings and give this one a go


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 29, 2017)

kingchristo said:


> :sausage: Thanks for that I'm going shopping for meat tomorrow so gong to get some wings and give this one a go



Right on! They are tasty! Post a thread so we can all see how they turned out. FYI a fruit or nut wood pairs well with this recipe. Cherry, peach, apple, pecan or a combination.


----------



## lancep (Jun 29, 2017)

kingchristo said:


> Do you mix them equal parts






dirtsailor2003 said:


> I don't measure. I shake on each one individually. coating all sides. Pretty much a dusting of each.



If you're looking for a good starting point try 1 tsp each kosher salt and coarse black pepper to 1/4 tsp each garlic and onion powder. From there adjust to your tastes but I've found this to be a good ballpark. 

Lance


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 29, 2017)

LanceP said:


> If you're looking for a good starting point try 1 tsp each kosher salt and coarse black pepper to 1/4 tsp each garlic and onion powder. From there adjust to your tastes but I've found this to be a good ballpark.
> 
> Lance



How many wings? Might be good for???but not good for?

In my opinion, the best ribs are applied sans measurements. Unless making a bulk rub.


----------



## lancep (Jun 29, 2017)

Absolutely! I was just trying to give a basic ratio that was a little more specific than 4 parts to 1. I personally used to struggle with that starting out, I never knew how much to add of what. After following a few recipes I got a basic idea of proportions and was able to go from there.


----------

